# للبنات حصريا :كولكشن صيف2010 على ذوقى asmicheal



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

رجاء لو سمحتم عدم نقلة للاقسام المخفية 
عن الاعضاء الزرق الغلابة امثالى 

احمممممممممممممممممممم

:download:


*طبعا الجيب تطول *
*+*
*الاكمام ليها اختراع اسمة جاكيت /بوليروة / شال*

*انما الموديلات كقصة واناقة *

*يمكن استخدامها *

*مع التعديل *


*اوعى *


*ما لا يليق *

*احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*

:download:


​*كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة








كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة*​*






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة










كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة





كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة





كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة





كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة






كولكشن ازياء صيف 2010 روعة​*​
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

​*۩۞۩ كولكشن صيف 2010 جديد۩۞۩*

*[URL="http://fashion.azyya.com/"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="http://fashion.azyya.com/"]
	
[/URL]


[URL="http://fashion.azyya.com/"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="http://fashion.azyya.com/"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="http://fashion.azyya.com/"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="http://fashion.azyya.com/"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="http://fashion.azyya.com/"]
	
[/URL]*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

:download:​


----------



## Nemo (24 مارس 2010)

واااااااااااااااو
كلهم تحفة تسلم ايديكى ويسلم تعبك ربنا يعوضك بجد جامدين اوى


----------



## petit chat (24 مارس 2010)

*كلهم جنان روووووووووووعة بجد تسلم ايديك وربنا يعوض تعبك *

*بس بجد جامدين جدا وذوقهم عالى*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2010)

كلهم اجمل من بعض 

مش هنقله اكيد 

ميرسى يا قمر يا جامد 
​


----------



## مارينا2010 (24 مارس 2010)

*كلهم حلوين ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 مارس 2010)

حلوين جدا
ودوله عجبوني اوي
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 مارس 2010)

اللــــــــة روووووووعة يا اسميشااااال
كملى حبيبتى 
ربنا يعووووووضك


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليكم اخواتى الصغيرين الغاليين 
بس 

امانة 
لا ياخذ احد ملابس بلا حشمة 
لئلا ربنا يحاسبنى 
ما انتى اللى نزلتى لهم تلك الصور 

فية 
جاكت وبليروة و شال وجيبة تطول شوية 

انما فكر او استايل او قصة الموديل 

اجدها مميزة 

لسة  الجينس و  التاييرات 


صدقونى ومن فم اوسم الشباب 

الشباب يحترمون الحشمة جدا 
حشمة واناقة وليس تعقيد او مبالغة 

ارجوكم 
الصيف جاى 

لا تكون الملابس حبايبى 



ضيقة بزيادة 

قصيرة بزيادة 

شفافة بزيادة 


وسارد على كل غالية تعبت وشاركت بالموضوع 
بمجرد ما اخلص تنزيل الكولكشن 


اتمنى يكون سبب اناقة واستفادة لكل من يراة 



*شكر خاص لاستاذة كاندى انها لم تنقلة للاقسام المخفية *

*وحاولت قدر الامكان الاعتدال بما يليق *
*كمان بلا صور احمممممممممممم*



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

*



*





*



*




*



*






*بس*

*الجيبة *

*تطووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول *

*و*


*انسوا الهوت شورت *
*وكل انواع الشورتات *


*الجيبة المعقولة *

*مالها *

*ولعت ؟؟؟*
*احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*


*:download:*


*



*



*



*



*



*



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## besm alslib (24 مارس 2010)

*ذوقك روعه يا احلى اسميشال *

*فعلا كلهم احلى من بعض*

*عجبني كتير هاد *

*



*


*شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع وعلى ذوقك المميز *​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (24 مارس 2010)

بجد حلوين اووووووووووووووووووى

بس لبنوتى بقى يسلم  ذوقك
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 مارس 2010)

*السوارية دة يجنن
ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

*شانيل وفيسارشى *



*



*




*



*



*



*







*



*





*



*







*



*




*



*




​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

لسة ليكم فى ذمتى 

كولكشن 
شنط واحذية 

صيف 2010 

فتابعوا لو حبيتم


----------



## Mason (24 مارس 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
اغلبهم شيك اوى ومحتشم اوى اوى 
ميرسى يا قمر تسلم الايادى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 مارس 2010)

عســـــــــل يا اسميشاااااااال
هاااااااااا فى تانى بقى


----------



## Sad Ro0se (24 مارس 2010)

*واوووووو*
*نايس كوليكشن*
*ثانكيو*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 مارس 2010)

جمال جدا يا سماشيل يا حبيبتى 
بجد حلوين جدا ياقمر تسلم ايديكى


----------



## petit chat (25 مارس 2010)

*ذوق عالى يلا مستنية الباقى وربنا يبارك تعبك و محبتك*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (25 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا ليكي ولزوقك في اختيارك الملابس
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مارس 2010)

الجاكيت ده هيطلع من عيني
شكله شيك جدا ويبان اكتر في اللبس
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

:download:

اجابتك استفزتنى 
اية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عجبتك الازياء يا ملاكة 

نبعت ليكى اى زى فيهم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الجاكيت ده هيطلع من عيني
> شكله شيك جدا ويبان اكتر في اللبس
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


 

:download:

الجاكيت حلو مرمورة وذوقك راقى جدا 

بس على جيب جينز او بيضاء يبقى تحفة مع جزمة كلاسيك بيضاء 
مش 
على هوت شورت 
هتودونا فى داهية 

احممممممممممممممممم


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2010)

ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها
> ​



:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2010)

*ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها** ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها​​​





:download:

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

انت بتنقطنى يا مولكا 

اوعى تفتكر علشان انت مصفر وانا مزرقة 
هاسيبك تنقطنى 

هشتكيك للزعيم 

واقولة شايف مصفرينك 

وهوة 

ولو انة مش طايقنى 
وصديقى اللدود 

هينصفنى 
لانة عادل وحازم 


بلاش تشوف اعصار غضبى 

واخد بالك يا ملاكة 


ها       ها


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها** ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها*



بس بقي يابني:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

بس التشكيله حلوه يا اسميشال حقيقي 

انا بحب الهدوم اساسا ههههههه بموووووووووووووووووووت في الهدوم و شرا الهدوم و اسعد يوم في عمري يوم الشوبينج

وااو الهدوم و الميكب احلي حاجتين ليا و طبعا البارفانات

ميرسي موت ليكي

اشتري لي بلوزه بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2010)

> انت بتنقطنى يا مولكا


الله اكبر الله اكبر
ظهر الحق

شوفتى خليتك تقولى اسمى صح 
ههههههههههههه



> لانة عادل وحازم


عادل إمام 
حازم إمام 
ههههههههههههه



> وااو الهدوم و الميكب احلي حاجتين ليا و طبعا البارفانات



شميتى ريحة البارفن هنا ولا اية ؟؟؟ ولا عارف اسمه ؟​


----------



## جاكلين عريان (25 مارس 2010)

جمال جدا ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الله اكبر الله اكبر
> ظهر الحق
> 
> شوفتى خليتك تقولى اسمى صح
> ...


 


:download:


ادى اخرة محاوراتك فى قسم غير المسيحيين 

ربنا يستر بقى وتسلم النمر مسيحى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا وانت الصادق 
الزعيم ابن روك صخرة الايمان بطرس الرسول 

انما حازم وعادل دول فى القسم عندك 


يا زعيم ما تلحقنا 

فية عضو من قسم الحوار داخل هنا غلط 

شارب اية مولكا 

شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى   احمممممممممممم


الحقونا 

من مولكا 

ح مسلطة على الموضوع 

النجدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
واةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


طبعا 

هتشم انت بارفان فين 

اخرك بول و......ال ............. احممممم

مش دى  من مواضيع قسمك الحوارى يا مولكا باشا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ههههههههه

هههه
هة 
ة
​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

احدث موديلات شنط 2010 


























































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

بس وعد 
اخذ الفكرة والاستايل والالوان والاكسسوار 
لكن تنفيذة بشكل يليق 
بابنة الملك المسيح لة كل المجد 



:download:


























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

نا بحب الموديل بتفرج عليهم الصراحة راعو الغبة الى زينا


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

رجس من عمل الشيطان 
استغفر الله العظيم

جزاءكم النار ............. 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

:download:​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> رجس من عمل الشيطان
> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> جزاءكم النار .............
> ...


 
راجل فى موضوع حريمى اخس عليك يا مولكا ايه اى مدخلك هنا


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> رجس من عمل الشيطان
> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> جزاءكم النار .............
> ...


 




Apsoti قال:


> راجل فى موضوع حريمى اخس عليك يا مولكا ايه اى مدخلك هنا


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

حبيبتى سبية هوة داخل ينقطنى 
وماشى على طول 


انقط يا مولكا انقط 

ولما هوة رجس متابعة لية 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (26 مارس 2010)

زوقك رقيق يا اسميشل
ها سيبك انت تختاري لي 
واحد منهم 
لحسن بعدين اختار موديل عريان
بابا يسوع يزعل منك انت


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> زوقك رقيق يا اسميشل
> ها سيبك انت تختاري لي
> واحد منهم
> لحسن بعدين اختار موديل عريان
> بابا يسوع يزعل منك انت


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هتزعلوا منى بابا يسوع بالعافية 
لا يا نيتا يا حبيبتى 
انا عارفة امانتك 

اختارى اللى نفسك فية 
مع اضافة ما يليق ببنت بابا يسوع الحلوة الغالية نيتا


----------



## tamav maria (26 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> راجل فى موضوع حريمى اخس عليك يا مولكا ايه اى مدخلك هنا




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

وانتوا مالكوا انا داخل اتفرج !!!!
انا رجل ايوة بس لى اخوات ام لا ؟؟ ولا متزوج ام لا ؟؟؟
لا احد يعرف ههههههههههه

اان داخل انقط فعلا هههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وانتوا مالكوا انا داخل اتفرج !!!!
> انا رجل ايوة بس لى اخوات ام لا ؟؟ ولا متزوج ام لا ؟؟؟
> لا احد يعرف ههههههههههه
> 
> اان داخل انقط فعلا هههههههه


 

:download:

يابنى ما انت ناقط قسم بحالة 

بتاع الحوار اللى محدش بيسمع فية التانى دة 

مش فاكرة اسمة 

عندك فائض نقط يعنى جاى تخلصة فينا 

ولا بقيت شرس وبسيف يا ابو سيف عنتر مولكا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (26 مارس 2010)

*تسلمى حبيبتي *
*كلهم شيك اوى وزوقك عالى جدا *
*فى اختيارهم *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك *​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مارس 2010)

حلوة الجيب دي اوي​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> حلوة الجيب دي اوي​


 


:download:


مرمورة هوة انتى دايما ذوقك عالى وراقى كدة 

حقيقى اسكندرانية بلا غش فيها 

نورتى حبيبتى ودايما مشرفة موضوعاتى الغلبانة بارائك الحلوة يا احلى امورة


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> مرمورة هوة انتى دايما ذوقك عالى وراقى كدة
> ...


 

اهو انتي اللي ذوقك عالي يا قمر
قوليلي عرفتي منين اني اسكندرانية ؟
ومواضعيك منورة لانك صاحبتها طبعا​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

:download:


انتهى كولكشن 

صيف 2010 

اتمنى لكم صيفا جميلا 

بما 
يليق 
ببنات 

الملك المسيح 
لة كل المجد 

لاتنسونى فى صلواتكم 


اختكم 

asmicheal
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2010)

حلو اوى دة عجبنى بجد
عشان اطير بيه لما اجى افسح بالفراشة
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههه يخرب بيت عقلك اساسا؟؟*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اهو انتي اللي ذوقك عالي يا قمر
> 
> قوليلي عرفتي منين اني اسكندرانية ؟
> 
> ومواضعيك منورة لانك صاحبتها طبعا​


 
:download:

باحب جدا الصور الجليتر 
واحلى صور جليتر فى بروفيلات 

دونا نبيل +كليمو + مرمورة يسوع + مارو انجل 


فادخل كل فترة ال 4 بروفيلات 
استمتع بمشاهدة وساعات اقتباس الصور الجليتر هههههههههههههههههه

فلمحت بالصدفة انك من اسكندرية 


وشكرا لمجاملتك الرقيقة مرمورة 
حقيقى انتى انسانة رقيقة ومرهفة الحس فعلا 
وذوقك راقى حقيقى مش مجاملة 

وبكرة هتعرفى انى لا اجامل احد 
ودة كان 90% من صداماتى اللى انتى قلتى عليها مع كتير من الاعضاء 

بس اللى يعرفنى كويس 
بيعرف انى اتكلم من قلبى وحقيقى لا يمكن يكون قصدى الاصطدام او المواجهة 

اية الرغى بتاعى دة كلة 

عموما دة حصريا لمرمورة يسوع 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حلو اوى دة عجبنى بجد
> عشان اطير بيه لما اجى افسح بالفراشة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


 


:download:

باعتبار انك خاطب ناموسة 


طبعا مصاحب بلا خطوبة يبقى مكانك مش مسيحى 

المسيحية يا كابتن

فيها اما خطوبة اما زواج 

لكن مصاحب دى مش طقسية ولا كتابية يا حاج مولكا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه


اخدنا خلاص جرعة الصباح من النقط 

يا حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج

والموضوع خلاص خلص نزلت كل الكولكشن اللى اخترتها 

ومش منقولة 

شوف لك موضوع تانى انقط اصحابة

 يا حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## Mason (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ​


 


*اخترت اكتر اتنين عجبونى اوى*
*وكلهم حلوين وشيك تسلمى ياقمر*
*على زوقك الانيق والمنسق*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ​


 

*ودا الموديل التانى *
*شيك اوى دا *​


----------



## Mason (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal;1985652 
 
[CENTER قال:
			
		

> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اهووووووووووووووووة


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

> طبعا مصاحب بلا خطوبة يبقى مكانك مش  مسيحى
> 
> المسيحية يا كابتن
> 
> ...



كدة برضوا ؟؟
انا اصاحب ؟
دة كلام برضوا ؟؟
طيب سلام​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كدة برضوا ؟؟
> انا اصاحب ؟
> دة كلام برضوا ؟؟
> طيب سلام





:download:

الف سلامة 

هنفتقد نقطتك 

بس عزاءنا 
ان قسم الحوار اللى محدش فية بيسمع التانى 
محتاجك بشدة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

حلووووووووين اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى يسلمووووووووو


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> باحب جدا الصور الجليتر
> واحلى صور جليتر فى بروفيلات
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي يا حبي
يا خبر دي الصور تيجي لحد عندك في بروفايلك من النهارده
انا عارفة انك صريحة جدا ومش بتجاملي علشان كده اغلب مواضيعك حوارية
ميرسي ليكي جدا علي الكلام الجميل ده
واكيد انا مش هاجي حاجة جنبك
مبسوطة جدا بالكلام معاكي
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا قمر​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2010)

*انا من عشاق الابيض والاسود *

*اترككم مع هذا الابداع *

*الموضوع مش راضى يتقفل *


*ههههههههههههههه*


*:download:*​*
















































​*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2010)

*مع بليروة *

*او *

*شال *


*احمممممممممممممممممممممممممم*


*:download:










**

*







*

*








*

*







*

*








*

*


*









**











**










**












*



*










*






































​


----------



## Mason (30 مارس 2010)

*كولكشن رائع *
*ميرسى يا قمر تسلمى على زوقك*
*الجمييييييييييييييييييل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## petit chat (31 مارس 2010)

*روعة روعة روعة *

*تسلم ايديك و كل سنة انتى بخير *


----------



## monmooon (31 مارس 2010)

*حلوين اوى لدرجه انى مش عارفه اختارلك بجد تسلم ايدك 
بس هو فيه حد ترزى يقدر يطلع حاجه من ده ههههههههههه
ييبقي تشوفلنا حل علشان انا طلعت عينيى وانا بتفرج 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## asmicheal (31 مارس 2010)

monmooon قال:


> *حلوين اوى لدرجه انى مش عارفه اختارلك بجد تسلم ايدك ​**
> بس هو فيه حد ترزى يقدر يطلع حاجه من ده ههههههههههه
> ييبقي تشوفلنا حل علشان انا طلعت عينيى وانا بتفرج
> 
> ربنا يباركك ​*​






:download:
عارفة مونمون 

موضوع المخطوبات 
فية ناس نزلتة برنت 
وراحت 
لمحل تاجير فساتين نفذ التصميم 
وبعد الاكليل تركت لة الفستان 


واة ممكن تنزلية برنت 
والترزى ينفذة 

كانة صورة بمجلة 
بس الجميل 
ان الاكسسوارت كمان تقدرى تولفيها 
لتكون مونمون اخر شياكة 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى 


ومتشكرة جدا على رقتك وتشجيعك الجميل 
​


----------



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2010)

*كلهم احلى من بعض وفى الكاجوال عجبنى الخامس*
*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2010)

[URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/440692154.jpg"][URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/440692154.jpg"][URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/440692154.jpg"]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL]​ 
[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/fef79a460442005f63492eb8e6659af9.gif"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/fef79a460442005f63492eb8e6659af9.gif"][/URL][/URL]​ 



[URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/758665240.jpg"][URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/758665240.jpg"][URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/758665240.jpg"]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL]​ 
[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/fef79a460442005f63492eb8e6659af9.gif"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/fef79a460442005f63492eb8e6659af9.gif"][/URL][/URL]​ 

[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/fef79a460442005f63492eb8e6659af9.gif"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/fef79a460442005f63492eb8e6659af9.gif"][/URL][/URL]
[URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/553197681.jpg"][URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/553197681.jpg"][URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2010/02/24/08/553197681.jpg"]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL]
http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/fef79a460442005f63492eb8e6659af9.gif>



​


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

:download:


*نسيت اقول لكم*


:download:



ألوان صيف 2010 


الأحمر؛السلفر؛الأسود؛الأورنج؛درجات الموف


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2010)

كلهم روووووووووووعه اسميشال
بس انا افضل الابيض واسود


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

للبحر ما حدش يفهمنى غلط 

يا بنوتات 

احممممممممممم









ازياء الكاجوال البناتية لفصل الصيف عام 2010​ 

 























































​
​ازياء من Kile
​​


----------



## raffy (8 أبريل 2010)

حلوين يا اسميشال يجننووووووو
شكرا للموضوع يا سكر


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

شوية فوشية انما فوشية 


هههههههههههههه


امانة عليكم الشال او البوليروة 

































































​


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## zama (8 أبريل 2010)

دا يجنن بس لو أسود يبئى خراااااااااااااااااااااافة ..


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2010)

أحم أحم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أبريل 2010)

*عجبنى الاستايل دة جداا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة ياقلبى تسلم ايدك فعلا خرافة كله جميل جدا فى منتهى الروعة


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

كلهم روووووووووووعه ياعسوله 
بس البنفسجي يكسب


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2010)




----------



## youhnna (10 أبريل 2010)

*فاتحة البوتيك الحلو دة فين اسمشيال*


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## جيلان (10 أبريل 2010)

كلهم احلى من بعض صراحة


----------



## petit chat (11 أبريل 2010)

*بصراحة ذوقكك عالى مش عارفة اقولك مين احلى من مين *
*كلهم تحفة *
*شكرا لتعبك ربنا يباركك وتفضلى دائما متألقة *


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2010)

*جااااامد جداا دة​*


----------



## sabiha_danyal (13 أبريل 2010)

روعة   روعة


----------



## mesoo (13 أبريل 2010)

*ثانكيو كتيرررررررررررررررررررر حبيب البي عنجد بجنينو خصوصا علي انا خخخخخخخخخخ*


----------



## petit chat (13 أبريل 2010)

*بجد مش لاقية كلام اقولة *

*بس لازم نصقف تصقيفة كبيرة على المجهود الرائع :Roses::263na::018A1D~146:*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*



*





*



*




*:download:*


*شكرا لكل من شارك بالكولكشن *

*اقرا باهتمام *

*كل تعليقاتكم الجميلة المشجعة *

*وارد عليها *

*بمزيد من الكولكشن *
*ل *

*2010*

*مع تحياتى وحبى وامتنانى لكل محبتكم *


*شكرا ليكم حبابيبى *
*اشيك وارق بنوتات *

*بالعالم كلة *

​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*احدث صيحات  شنط *


*2010 *


*:download:*


*



*


*



*



*



*




*



*



*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)




----------



## *koki* (26 أبريل 2010)

بجد جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدين 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2010)

كلهم رووووووووووعه
زوقك بجنننننننننننننننننننن
ياعسسسسسسسسسسسسوله


----------



## زياد نعيرات (26 أبريل 2010)

مجد الله القادر على كل شيء


----------



## زياد نعيرات (26 أبريل 2010)

حلووووووين أنا حخلي حبيبتي تلبسلي هيك 
بس أغار عليها من عيون الناس 
ما راح اسمحلها تلبس امام الناس هيك بس قدامي


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2010)

*حلوين اوىىى اسميشل*
*ما توديه قسم حوا احسن بدل التعليقات الى ملهاش لزمة*   #*121*


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حلوين اوىىى اسميشل*
> *ما توديه قسم حوا احسن بدل التعليقات الى ملهاش لزمة* #*121*


 

:download:

بدات اقتنع باهمية قسم حواء 
بس 
غير المباركين 
ذنبهم اية 
دى وجهة نظرى 
لانى كنت زرقاء وممكن ارجع عادى يعنى 
ببركة موضوعاتى الهادية اوووووووووووووووى 

فبحس احساس ازرقاوى برفقاء الازرق


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بدات اقتنع باهمية قسم حواء
> بس
> ...


 
مش عارفة زى منتى عايزة بس هو ده السبب الى حاولت اوصلهولك لان اكيد زمان مكنش النظام كدى ( الى هو اخفاء القسم ) واتغير لوجود مشاكل


----------



## asmicheal (27 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> مش عارفة زى منتى عايزة بس هو ده السبب الى حاولت اوصلهولك لان اكيد زمان مكنش النظام كدى ( الى هو اخفاء القسم ) واتغير لوجود مشاكل


 

:download:

هوة حكمة وذكاء روك لا يختلف عليهم اتنين 


لكن اغلى جيلو 

مهما هنعمل او هنلبس او حتى هنفكر 
القلب الاسود هينتقدنا 
لانة من الاصل كارهنا 

فحتى المساحة الضئيلة من التعبير البرىء 

هيحجروا علينا فيها 

مع ملاحظة 
انى ضد العرى بكل اشكالة للعام 

اكيد حصرى للزوج ومش للخطيب وفى الخاص مش العام

اسفة لصراحتى 
لان برضة الخطوبة غير مبرر للعرى 
وشددت على البليروة والشال 
لكن الموديلات ممكن تطويعها 
لتليق بالاناقة مع حشمة راقية 

بصراحة 
الموضوع تحت امركم انتم تضعوة كما تحبوا 
لكن 
عن نفسى لا اخجل منة 
مادامت من تراة تلتزم باللياقة 
وما يناسب 
ومستخسرة حبيباتى الزرقاويات لا يروة 
فية ناس فى الخاص 
قالت انها بالفعل نفذت موديلات منة بالتفصيل 

شكرا جيلان لفكرك الراقى العميق الذى احبة واحترمة جدا بجد


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2010)

زوئك حلو كتييييييييييييير
يسلمو دياتك


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2010)

في نتهي الروعة
ياعسوله


----------



## petit chat (2 مايو 2010)

*حبيبتى تعبتينى مش لايقة كلام اقوله لك *

*بس انتى فعلا فنانة تسلم ايديك *
*والرب يفرح قلبك *


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

:download:



شكرا لكل من دخل 
وشارك 
كل واحدة باسمها لئلا نسى اى اسم 
وتزعل صاحبتة 
اقرا 
كل حرف تكتبونة بمنتهى الاهتمام 
والامتنان لمحبتكم 

وارد 

بمزيد من الكولكشن 


بس للامانة 
الكولكشن من تجولى بعدة مواقع اجنبية وعربية 
لانتقى لكم منها ارقى واحدث ما يناسب 
اجمل الجميلات 

ابناء 
الملك المسيح 

رجاء 

تعديل الموديلات 
بالجاكيت والشال وتعديل ما يلزم 
بما 
يليق 
بابناء 
الملك المسيح 


شكرا لمحبتكم جميعا 
ولطفكم وكلماتكم الرقيقة 
وانا كمان 

احبكم جميعا جدا جدا 

احبائى 

الى مزيد من الكولكشن 

لو 

حبيتم تتابعوا 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مايو 2010)

*اللة روعة اوى
ميرسى لك كتير اسميشيل
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2010)

*حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين كتير​*


----------



## tamav maria (3 مايو 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووعه كلهم 
اسميشيل


----------



## petit chat (4 مايو 2010)

كلهم احلى من بعض 

طبعا مع البيليرو او الشال 

احمممممممممممممم

زى ما بتقولى 

يارب دائما متألقة 

الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## asmicheal (10 مايو 2010)

[URL="http://www2.0zz0.com/2010/04/06/15/292532520.jpg"]
	



[/URL]
[URL="http://www2.0zz0.com/2010/04/06/15/114206414.jpg"]
	
[/URL] [URL="http://www2.0zz0.com/2010/04/06/15/794632747.jpg"]
	
[/URL] >


----------



## asmicheal (10 مايو 2010)




----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مايو 2010)

استغفر الله العظيم 
فسق من عمل الشيطان

توبوا الى الله والبسوا الحجاب


الحجاب قبل يوم الحساب يا اختاااااااه


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## mero_engel (10 مايو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااو يجننوا*
*حلوين خالص يا اسمشيل*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 مايو 2010)

رااااااااااااائع اسميشال
يجنن


----------



## petit chat (11 مايو 2010)

حبيبة قلبى اية الجمال دة كلة 
لالالالالالالالالا انا مقدرش
على كدة 
الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> استغفر الله العظيم
> فسق من عمل الشيطان
> 
> توبوا الى الله والبسوا الحجاب
> ...


 





الحجاب بقى بتاع المحتشمات فقط 
انما بقى 
الاصول النقاب وسمعت فتوى بالفضائيات 
بجد بجد 

ان النقاب يجب ان يغطى احد العينين 


مش مذاكر القسم بتاعك كويس يا مولكا 
شكلك هتهرطق بقسمك 
اية يا بنى 

ما بتحضرش فضائيات 


اتثقفوا شوية واتعلموا التقدم 


احمممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

mero_engel


netta


petit chat




شكرا  كتير كتير كتير 

لتشجيعكم الرقيق 

وتابعوا معى احبائى 
احدث خطوط الموضة 2010 






​


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الحجاب بقى بتاع المحتشمات فقط
> انما بقى
> الاصول النقاب وسمعت فتوى بالفضائيات
> بجد بجد
> ...




كلامك خاطئ
ولا الحجاب ولا النقاب من الإسلام 
هاهاهاهاها
تعالي نعمل مناظرة


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كلامك خاطئ
> ولا الحجاب ولا النقاب من الإسلام
> هاهاهاهاها
> تعالي نعمل مناظرة


 





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بتناظر بالاقسام المسيحية   مسيحية بس 


خليك انت فى مناظراتك 


بس  تغسل ايدك  قبل ما تدخل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 



وتسلم النمر مسيحى


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2010)

> بس  تغسل ايدك  قبل ما تدخل موضوعاتى  الغلبانة



ممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ممممممممممممم


 






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم اية 
مش بيبقى فية موضوعات نظافة عامة بقسمك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

سلامات يا مولكا الف لا باس عليك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

الفستان يجنن يخبل 
واللون راااااااااااااائع
تسلم ايديك اشميشل
زوقك رقيق


----------



## petit chat (12 مايو 2010)

:ab4::018A1D~146::286::36_3_11:

مش عارفة ابعت ليك اكتر من كدة يا قمرية


----------



## petit chat (12 مايو 2010)

*نسيت اقولك *
*بسم الصليب عليكى*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> الفستان يجنن يخبل
> واللون راااااااااااااائع
> تسلم ايديك اشميشل
> زوقك رقيق


 

:download:

تصدقى  الفستان دة اكتر واحد عجبنى انا كمان نيتا 

وحبيتة جدا 

شوفى اعشق التايير والفستان بجاكت مع الكعب العالى 


ذوقنا زى بعض 

دة انا كدة بقيت هاى ستايل لما اشبة الرقيقة نيتا 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> :ab4::018A1D~146::286::36_3_11:
> 
> مش عارفة ابعت ليك اكتر من كدة يا قمرية


 


*نسيت اقولك 
بسم الصليب عليكى*


:download:

*ربنا يخليكى *petit chat

يا رافعة روحى المعدنية 
اللى صدت من التعليقات السلبية 

مبسوطة حبيبتى ان الكولكشن عاجبك 
ولى صديقات نزلت موديلات برنت منة ونفذتهم  
وطلعوا روعة 
شكرا ليكى امورتى 
وشياكة دائما بما يليق بابنة الملك المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تصدقى الفستان دة اكتر واحد عجبنى انا كمان نيتا
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك ياقمريا
علي رقتك في الكلام 
صدقيني ربنا يعلم 
انا كمان اعشق التايير
حتي في الاقراح احب 
البس التايير 
طبعا تايير يناسب الفرح
مش عارفه بحس اني 
باكون محترمه شويه
عن الفستان السواريه
وعلي فكره 
احنا تقريبا من سن بعض
لما انت ذكرتي سنك في 
الحوار اللي فات
علي العموم 
ربنا يخليكي 
وتفرجينا علي احدث الموديلات


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> اشكرك ياقمريا
> علي رقتك في الكلام
> صدقيني ربنا يعلم
> انا كمان اعشق التايير
> ...


 

:download:


والفستان الراقى مع الجاكت بيبقى تحفة 

تقريبا بيبقى زى التايير 
مع الكعب العالى 
تصدقى نيتا 
مش بعرف امشى بكعب اقل من 7سم 
مع انى طويلة 175 سم


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> والفستان الراقى مع الجاكت بيبقى تحفة
> ...


 


انا كنت عاوزه اقولك برضه
جاكت علي الفستان ده 
ياللهوي ياللهوي ده يجنن فعلا 

كعب 7 سم دا انت تبقي زي العسل
لانك طويله 
يعني تمشي تقولي 
يا ارض اتهدي ما عليكي ادي 
ههههههههههههه
امال زي انا شبر واقطع
ههههههههههه
بس انا مش فصيره قوي كده
علي فكره انا برضه باحب الكعب العالي قوي

آه نسيت اقولك 
الحوار الجاي هايكون امتي 
وعن ايه 
يللي انا مستنيه


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> انا كنت عاوزه اقولك برضه





netta قال:


> جاكت علي الفستان ده
> ياللهوي ياللهوي ده يجنن فعلا
> 
> كعب 7 سم دا انت تبقي زي العسل
> ...







:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى شقية نيتا 

هههههههههههههههه

بس عسولة 
شكرا لمجاملتك الرقيقة 

انتى نفسك اناقشك فى اية 
اقترحى 

انا هنا لخدمتكم جميعا


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 



طيب حبيبة قلبي 
انا ها افكر في موضوع 
وبعدين اقوللك


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*شوية جينز  *

*يا رب *
*يعجبكم *


*:download:*




*

















 








*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

*

















































































































*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

*



























































*​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F








​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F
​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F











​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F







​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F






​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F
​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F












​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F





​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F





​
http://www.mkyag.com/redirector.php....php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsaayat.com%2Fup%2F


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

*2011*



*:download:*






*
















*



*













*
*
























































*​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

*سهرات لمصممين لبنانيين و عالميين للمناسبات

**

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_​


----------



## petit chat (7 يونيو 2010)

​ 
بصراحة مش عارفة اقولك من احلى من التانى 

كل منهم لية جمالة ولية مناسبتة 

بجد مجهود رائع جدا 
وذوق اروع 
الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2010)

ودل كمان 
عسل 
ايه رايك


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

قطتى الصغيرة


+


نيتا 


مبسوطة ان اختياراتى عجبتكم 

فية موديلات لا تبطل 
كلاسيك رقيق 

لا يتغير 

واقول لكم على كام خدعة 












ممكن اضافة رسمة او تركيب شكل 

فوق بلوزة قديمة 

لتجديدها لشكل اكثر حداثة 



كمان 
بحب الفستان والتايير الضيق 

لانة يمكننى من تغيير جاكت علية 

وتغيير جذرى لشكلة 

ممكن اشترى جاكت جديد على فستان كلاسيك 


وعيشى اللحظة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




شكرا لايجابيتكم حبايبى الغاليين 

​


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2010)

كمان 
بحب الفستان والتايير الضيق 

لانة يمكننى من تغيير جاكت علية 

وتغيير جذرى لشكلة 

ممكن اشترى جاكت جديد على فستان كلاسيك 


هو ده ياقمر 
لبسي المفضل 
اموت في التيير 
وبالذات الجوب الضييقه


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

​:download:


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## dodo jojo (14 يونيو 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين...بشده شديده......شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييير يا قمر ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

​














































​


----------



## back_2_zero (5 يوليو 2010)

*واوووووووووووووووو*
*حلوووووووووووووووووووين اوى انا عاوزة كل الفساتين دية *​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا شباب 

لكل من يتابع ومن يشارك 


وردى مزيد من كولكشن 2010 

اتمنى يعجبكم 

وتتعرفوا وتختاروا ما يليق 

ببنات الملك المسيح 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (20 يوليو 2010)

الله حلويييييييييييييييييين كتييييييييييييييييير ياحبيبه قلبى ياروحى يا اسماشيل يامدوخانا بحلاوه مواضيعك ياقمر


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)




----------



## Nemo (21 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-
> [IMG]http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/b7b75f319cdb5d436273fdd242ceeb9f.gif
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## back_2_zero (21 يوليو 2010)

*بجد لبس جمييييييييل اوى 
مفروض بقة تجيبى لكل واحدة فينا طقم يا قمر *


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليكم يا حلوين 

كلكم كلكم 

حقيقى فى ناس من برة المنتدى هنا 

نزلت كام تصميم برنت 
ونفذتهم عند ترزى 


طبعا فى كتير من التصميمات اجنبية يمكنكم التعديل فيها لما يليق 


بس الاستايل بتاعها مبتكر 

واغلب الموجود بالكولكشن 

كلاسيك لا يبطل من سنة لسنة 



وشكرا لمحبتكم جميعا 

والرد مزيد من الكولكشن 


فتابعوا لو حبيتم 

:download:


----------



## Nemo (21 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> شكرا ليكم يا حلوين
> 
> كلكم كلكم
> 
> ...







احببنا وهنتابع هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ايمى بجد الموديلات بجد جميلة
بس لازم الواحدة مننا تلبسها جاهزة
اصل قصة الترزى دى انا ماليش فيها نصيب مش عارفة ليه
بس ميهميكيش انت نزلى الموديلات واحنا نتصرف 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> احببنا وهنتابع هههههههههههه





Nemo قال:


> ميرسى يا ايمى بجد الموديلات بجد جميلة
> بس لازم الواحدة مننا تلبسها جاهزة
> اصل قصة الترزى دى انا ماليش فيها نصيب مش عارفة ليه
> بس ميهميكيش انت نزلى الموديلات واحنا نتصرف
> ربنا يباركك





:download:

صدقينى نيمو 
كنت اتمنى 
ان ياخذ كل تلك التصميمات ويتبناها 
احد 

لانى بجد 

اشعر بتعبنا كلنا لانتقاء المناسب 
من طويل مدلدل بذيل 
او قصير جدا لا يليق 

ويسموا تلك المحلات اسماء قبطية 

تكون اعلان عن محتواها الشيك الانيق المبتكر وبنفس الوقت يليق


----------



## Nemo (21 يوليو 2010)

احلى حاجة فيكى بجد بتفكرى لكل واحد فى حل مشكلته
مفيش اعظم من كده
كمان نفسك تصلحى حاجات كتييييييييير
ربنا يباركك ويباركك افكارك اللى بقلمى مش منقول


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> احلى حاجة فيكى بجد بتفكرى لكل واحد فى حل مشكلته





Nemo قال:


> مفيش اعظم من كده
> كمان نفسك تصلحى حاجات كتييييييييير
> ربنا يباركك ويباركك افكارك اللى بقلمى مش منقول





:download:

شكرا لتشجيعك نيمو 

اللى انتى شايفاة ميزة 
غيرك يراة تدخل فيما لا يعننينى واستفزاز وبواخة وخدى عندك اوصاف من اللى قلبك يحبها 
وتسد نفس اجدع بشر 

بس تشجيع رقيق زيك وزى باك وتوتا واستاذة كاندى 

بيمسح كل سلبيات بايجابية تشجيعكم الراقى 


شكرا ليكم احبائى بجد 
وصدقينى نيمو انتى وصلتى بالفعل للدافع الحقيقى لكل موضوعاتى 

هنا وبكل الاقسام


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

​


----------

